# Problema con PSIM



## danfly (Ago 7, 2011)

No se quienes de uds conocen este software (PSIM), es el mejor que he encontrado para simular elementos de potencia.

Directo al grano, para los que conocen, saben que un puente controlado trifásico tiene un rango de control de 0-120º... ps aquí es donde está el problema al principio probe con el puente que está por defecto en el simulador y me controla perfectamente de 0-90º pero luego ya no dispara más, probe con cargas resistivas para asegurar que el mínimo ángulo de control fuera 0 y nada todo igual.

Me tomé la molestia de diseñar yo mismo un controlador trifásico en el simulador y que creen, igual, excepto que esta vez me fije que hace el disparo la primera vez y luego ya no las hace más, me refiero a intentar disparar entre 90 y 120.

Si alguien ha tenido el mismo problema y sabe como solucionarlo se lo agradezco de antemano


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola, yo he usado PSIM.
Podrías subir el esquemático y el archivo?

Así te podría ayudar.


----------



## danfly (Ago 7, 2011)

el archivo puente 3f tarea es el archivo con el puente que trae el psim
el archivo puente 3f otra forma es con el puente que diseñé
el otro archivo es un subsistema que utiliza el archivo que diseñé


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 9, 2011)

Tengo PSIM 6 y no puedo abrir tus archivos.
podrías subir el instalador de tu versión de PSIM? (te recomiendo por mediafire.com)
O los archivos convertidos ?
y alguna captura de pantalla de tu circuito ?

Estaré atento, saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola de nuevo.

Tuve que descargar la versión demo 9 para lograr abir tus archivos.

Entiendo lo que trataste de armar.
La duda que me queda está en esa etiqueta ALPHA que creaste en tu sub-sistema. Quizás ese sea el conflicto. Cámbiala por una fuente de tensión, tal como en el sistema original.
Dibujé una flecha indicando a lo que me refiero, en la imagen adjunta.
Yo no puedo simularlo porque tengo la versión demo.


----------



## danfly (Ago 10, 2011)

Gracias metalmetropolis por tu ayuda, en lo que pueda pasarte la versión full lo hago, es que esta semana estoy terminando semestre y no he tenido tiempo ni para ir al baño =P... en lo que pueda desocuparme te envío la versión full y discutimos bien el asunto porque estoy seguro que la etiqueta no tiene problemas... de hecho inicialmente eso era parte del circuito, pero entre otras cosas y probando aquí y allá vi la opción de subsistema y pam salió eso ("gran descubrimiento para mi ")


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 11, 2011)

> porque estoy seguro que la etiqueta no tiene problemas...



Disculpa por insisir, pero deberías hace la prueba con lo que te digo: saca esa etiqueta y pónele una fuente de tensión. Tengo sospecha con eso.


----------

